
PHỞ: Automated workflow for front-end - joeblau
http://pho.madebysource.com
======
smoyer
I realized I was old when I tried to clean my screen, then realized "PHO" had
accented characters ... I complain about the uppercase-only EBCDIC main-frame
output at work, but I'm still not used to seeing non-ASCII characters on the
web.

My elderly status was confirmed when the Getting Started guide included:

    
    
        2. Generate initial project structure
        
        yo pho

~~~
pinaceae
wanna be the asshole nerd that ruins every conversation?

constantly remind people that it's pronounced "fuh", like the German "fa" as
in "fahren".

met a lady like that last year, has been stuck in mind since then. grrrr.

~~~
pyre
Pronouncing it correctly makes restaurant names like "Pho King" even funner.
:P

------
mbrzuzy
I'm a little confused as to what this is exactly.

~~~
pavelgavlik
(Phở author here)

As a front-end developer you have to do lots of things that can be automated
(minifying JS, compiling LESS, optimizing images, making sprites).

Gulp is great for this, but it still has a steep learning curve. Some basic
setup is easy, but it took us quite a long time until it was reusable and
solved all common tasks.

~~~
coherentpony
So pho is a gulp replacement?

~~~
pavelgavlik
Not at all, it's a set of configurable Gulp tasks and a Yeoman generator.

~~~
coherentpony
Oh I see, you bootstrapped some common basic tasks and rolled them all up into
one. That's pretty useful. Thanks for sharing.

------
psychometry
Great! Another un-google-able and practically un-type-able piece of
technology.

~~~
pyre
> practically un-type-able

Says you. Maybe if you lived elsewhere, you might have a different point of
view (SE Asia, perhaps...). ;)

~~~
psychometry
Fair enough, but I know how to type most of the common diacritics on my Mac
keyboard, which is probably more than most people could say. I'm not sure how
it's even possible to type the "o" in that word without an alternate keyboard
layout, though.

------
duongkai
I'm very surprise that it's a Vietnamese name but the github source belongs
Czech guy.

~~~
pavelgavlik
I like vietnamese cuisine :-)

------
potench
Nice work releasing your FE environment setup; couple of questions: "The most
used preprocessor with a kick-ass mixin library" Is this true? I haven't
looked for actual numbers, but most FE devs I talk to use sass. We use node-
sass + autoprefixer and it compiles orders of magnitude faster than
compass+sass and means you don't have a dependency on ruby (or php like Less).
Also, gulp is much faster than grunt which is especially noticeable on large
projects.

~~~
pavelgavlik
> "The most used preprocessor with a kick-ass mixin library" Is this true?

Well, if I look at GitHub stars (not the best metric, but still), then less.js
has about 3x more stars than sass.

> I haven't looked for actual numbers, but most FE devs I talk to use sass. We
> use node-sass + autoprefixer and it compiles orders of magnitude faster than
> compass+sass and means you don't have a dependency on ruby (or php like
> Less).

I like node-sass as well. It would be great to have something similar and
popular enough for LESS. Official Javascript-based compiler isn't sometimes
fast enough.

> Also, gulp is much faster than grunt which is especially noticeable on large
> projects.

Yes, Gulp is great in many ways and Phở uses it as a task runner.

------
lignuist
I wonder how many potential user are lost due to ungoogleability. :O)

~~~
coffeecodecouch
None, it appears O and ở are interchangeable to Google.

~~~
lignuist
I'm not sure if interchangeable is the right word. 'phởne' and 'phone' yield
different result lists.

At least Google seems to have a way to detect visually similar letters.

~~~
pyre
Unicode tools (at least should) have ways to determine visually similar
letters. Maybe someone more knowledgeable about Unicode than me can pull out
the term for it (maybe "homograph"?). For example: 'ö' and 'o' should 'match'
using this method. It also allows you to do things like make sure that μ (mu)
and µ (micro sign) match.

So in response to:

> I'm not sure if interchangeable is the right word. 'phởne' and 'phone' yield
> different result lists.

The results are different because it's matching somethings that are an exact
character match, and others that are just visually similar (homographs?).

------
sangel10
How is this different from Lineman.js?

